# Water pump change...couple questions...



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

1995 2wd, 4 cyl. Ka24

Had a nice little collant leak most of the summer. Leak is coming from around the water pump, so got a break from school this week, so I'm ready to do this MAN!!!

Read through the manual and everything looks pretty straight forward.

Question 1-
Do I need to drive the truck up on ramps to give myself room to work from underneath, or will I be doing it all from up top?

Question 2-
The manual says the water pump on the KA24e doesn't have a gasket, and uses sealant. What kind of sealant should I use? The grey stuff?

Question 3-
Do I need to loosen and remove all the belts, before I remove the water pump, or can I leave the tension on the belts as I remove the water pump?

...thanx for any info in advance....:fluffy:


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Do not need the truck on a jack you will do this job form above

2.The water pump should come with a gasket, but also use that orange RTV gasket stuff

3. You have to remove all the belts anyway because you will be removing the fan, fan shroud, and fan clutch.

4. It would be a good idea to replace the thermostat while you are doing this job.

BE CAREFUL WHEN WORKING AROUND THE RADIATOR!!!


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...water pump was pretty straight forward, but I could NOT get the thermostat housing to separate from the block. Gave up after about an hour. I removed the 3 bolts, and also two more behind it. but no dice, I tapped on it with a hammer, yanked and pulled, and it wouldn't budge. Did I miss anything, or is it just sticky?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

*still weaping...*

...well, maybe it wasn't so straight forward :loser: Had to take a break because of some afternoon showers. When I went back out and added antifreeze and let it warm up it leaked like a sieve. So I went back and pulled the pulley/fan/shroud off and gave the bolts on the pump another tug. Put everything back together and I'm down to slight weep now. 

I used the gasket that came with the pump, and some permatex stuff that is specifically for waterpumps. I put a light coat on both sides of the gasket. I'm kind of hoping the permatex will cure overnight and the leak will stop. I'm I kidding myself? Any suggestions if the leak hasn't stopped?


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I should have been more specific. I believe I put the gasket sealer only on the block and not on the water pump. That could possibly be your problem. Also the thermostat housing came right off for me.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that w/pump does not use a gskt, silicone only, using a gskt might be your problem...


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> that w/pump does not use a gskt, silicone only, using a gskt might be your problem...


...interesting you say that...I noticed the manual doesn't show a gasket, and there wasn't one there when I removed the old one, just silicon. Put a few miles on it around town today, and no leaking. When I check it out this evening with a flashlight I see only a slight weep...:balls:


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...well, I was going to redo the gasket, but it seems to have stopped leaking the last few days. I got underneath and looked with a flashlight yesterday, and its little moist around the the bottom of the gasket, but not leaking. 

One thing I have noticed is the temperature gauge in the dash doesn't seem to get as high as it used to. Before I changed the water pump the gauge would get about half way between the Hot/Cold marks. Now it only goes up just above the Cold mark. Could that be a problem?


----------



## Hiteshew (Aug 8, 2009)

If i had a cold or hot mark on my gauge it'd be right above the cold mark also so it shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check you sending unit connection..

also is your fan clutch roaring when you rev the engine..??


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently changed the water pump in my Sentra. Everything works great now and i noticed that my temp gauge is slightly lower than before too. My guess is the water pump is circulating the coolant better allowing the engine to run slightly cooler. Just my guess...


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

BTW my 94 truck gauge is always at about the 8 o'clock position, just under half way mark...


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry, my gauge is on the other side of the console....my needle points to the 4 o'clock position.


----------

